# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Haarverf;almaar meer allergieen - Artikel

## Agnes574

Haarverf: almaar meer allergieën 

Allergieën aan kleurmiddelen voor het haar zijn te wijten aan een ingrediënt dat tot op vandaag niet vermeden kan worden: paraphenyleendiamine. Het aantal allergieën is aan een opmars toe, maar verrassend is dat niet: het aantal mensen dat zijn haar verft, neemt in dezelfde mate toe! 


Een stijging van het aantal allergieën aan haarverf 

Deze stijging is niet verbazingwekkend, de afgelopen tien jaar nam ook het aantal mensen toe dat gebruik maakt van haarverf. Het kleuren van het haar is een mode die in alle leeftijdscategorieën voorkomt. In Japan bijvoorbeeld kleurt 41% van de schoolgaande jeugd regelmatig zijn haar, maar ook 85% van de vrouwen tussen 20 en 30 jaar oud en 33% van de mannen in dezelfde leeftijdscategorie. 
In 1992 bedroegen die percentages respectievelijk 13%, 6% en 2%, zo blijkt uit wel erg sprekende cijfers. 

En er zijn nog meer tendensen op het vlak van haarkleuren: de tijd tussen twee kleuringen in wordt almaar korter en de keuze van de kleur varieert bovendien van jaar tot jaar. Men kiest dus niet meer definitief voor één kleur, maar men verandert snel van tint. 


Het probleem van de allergieën 

Dat zou allemaal geen problemen opleveren als de haarkleurproducten geen 
paraphenyleendiamine zouden bevatten, een substantie die een gekend allergeen is. 
Ondanks heel wat research is men er nog niet in geslaagd andere moleculen met hetzelfde effect te vinden die geen risico op allergieën inhouden. Het ingrediënt is dus nog altijd onmisbaar bij het maken van haarverf. 
Het is de enige stof die voor een uniforme haarkleur zorgt die niet verdwijnt bij het wassen van het haar. Het is dan ook een erg belangrijk ingrediënt van haarverf


Miljoenen mensen! 

Sinds kort melden centra voor de behandeling van allergieën een toename van het aantal allergieën te wijten aan paraphenyleendiamine. Op basis van recente onderzoeksgegevens zou in Thailand meer dan een miljoen mensen allergische reacties vertonen aan paraphenyleendiamine, in Frankrijk ongeveer één miljoen en in Duitsland 1,3 miljoen mensen. 


Wat zijn de symptomen? 

In geval van een hevige reacties is een dringende behandeling noodzakelijk, soms zelfs een ziekenhuisopname: reacties ter hoogte van de huid met schilferachtig oedeem bijvoorbeeld. Bij minder extreem gevallen gaat de allergie gepaard met typische symptomen als het onmiddellijk optreden van eczeem ter hoogte van het gelaat en de hoofdhuid, vooral aan de haargrens. 
Bij allergische reacties moet u een arts raadplegen om uit te zoeken wat er aan de hand is. De diagnose wordt gesteld aan de hand van een patchtest met een kleine dosis paraphenyleendiamine. 


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

